# I Didn't Authorize Paypal Payment For Subscription Renewal



## MixedBerry (Jan 15, 2016)

I DIDN'T AUTHORIZE payment but account was apparently renewed on 12/24/15 at 11pm. Wtf?? My account is usually up for renewal in September....

How did it automatically go through??


----------



## Keen (Jan 15, 2016)

MixedBerry said:


> I DIDN'T AUTHORIZE payment but account was apparently renewed on 12/24/15 at 11pm. Wtf?? My account is usually up for renewal in September....
> 
> How did it automatically go through??


You probably have a subscription service. When you pay, I think it defaults to subscription unless you change it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 15, 2016)

Yea it's defaulted to subscription until you change it.


----------



## MixedBerry (Jan 15, 2016)

No each year I lose forum access unless I make that payment. Hmmmm I don't reaching the option for automatic renewal. Thanks I'll be thinking about it to see if I can recall doing so.


----------

